# Problem z X'sami (kde)

## gen-tek

Witam, mam problem z kde.3.5, podczas instalacji mam kilka błędów

```

uname -a

Linux gentek 2.6.28-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Mar 18 15:47:10 CET 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

podczas instalacji

```

emerge kde

 [31;01m*[0m To support Video4Linux webcams in this package is required to have

 [31;01m*[0m x11-libs/qt:3 compiled with OpenGL support.

 [31;01m*[0m Please reemerge x11-libs/qt:3 with USE="opengl".

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m                 ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called pkg_setup

 [31;01m*[0m   kdenetwork-3.5.9.ebuild, line   61:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         die "Please reemerge x11-libs/qt:3 with USE="opengl"."

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Please reemerge x11-libs/qt:3 with USE="opengl".

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9/temp/die.env'

```

próbowałem postąpić jak pisze w logu i przeinstalować qt3 z USE="opengl" ale tez mam jakieś błędy

```

USE="opengl" emerge --reinstall changed-use qt3

>>> Unpacking source...

tar xjpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/distdir/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0.tar.bz2 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/configure qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/LICENSE.GPL3 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/LICENSE.LGPL qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/projects.pro qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/qbase.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/qt_targets.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/qt_install.pri qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/bin qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/config.tests qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/mkspecs qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/qmake qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/include/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/ qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/tools/

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0 ...

./configure -no-pch -release -no-separate-debug-info -arch i386 -stl -verbose -largefile -confirm-license -no-rpath -prefix /usr -bindir /usr/bin -libdir /usr/lib/qt4 -datadir /usr/share/qt4 -docdir /usr/share/doc/qt-4.5.0 -headerdir /usr/include/qt4 -plugindir /usr/lib/qt4/plugins -sysconfdir /etc/qt4 -translationdir /usr/share/qt4/translations -examplesdir /usr/share/qt4/examples -demosdir /usr/share/qt4/demos -silent -fast -no-exceptions -reduce-relocations -nomake examples -nomake demos -webkit

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.

Determining system architecture... (Linux:2.6.28-gentoo-r3:i686)

    32-bit Intel 80x86 (i386)

    'i386' is supported

System architecture: 'i386'

Symbol visibility control enabled.

Symbolic function binding enabled.

You are licensed to use this software under the terms of

the GNU Lesser General Public License (LGPL) version 2.1 or

the GNU General Public License (GPL) version 3.

You have already accepted the terms of the  license.

floatmath auto-detection... ()

compiling floatmath.cpp

floatmath.cpp:3: warning: unused parameter 'argc'

floatmath.cpp:3: warning: unused parameter 'argv'

linking floatmath

floatmath enabled.

mmx auto-detection... ()

compiling mmx.cpp

linking mmx

mmx enabled.

3dnow auto-detection... ()

compiling 3dnow.cpp

linking 3dnow

3dnow enabled.

sse auto-detection... ()

compiling sse.cpp

linking sse

sse enabled.

sse2 auto-detection... ()

compiling sse2.cpp

linking sse2

sse2 enabled.

zlib auto-detection... ()

compiling zlib.cpp

linking zlib

zlib enabled.

libjpeg auto-detection... ()

compiling libjpeg.cpp

libjpeg.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

libjpeg.cpp:10: warning: 'cinfo' is used uninitialized in this function

linking libjpeg

libjpeg enabled.

libtiff auto-detection... ()

compiling libtiff.cpp

linking libtiff

libtiff enabled.

libmng auto-detection... ()

compiling libmng.cpp

linking libmng

libmng enabled.

libpng auto-detection... ()

compiling libpng.cpp

linking libpng

libpng enabled.

DB2 auto-detection... ()

compiling db2.cpp

db2.cpp:1:20: error: sqlcli.h: No such file or directory

db2.cpp:2:21: error: sqlcli1.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [db2.o] Error 1

DB2 disabled.

InterBase auto-detection... ()

compiling ibase.cpp

ibase.cpp:1:19: error: ibase.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [ibase.o] Error 1

InterBase disabled.

MySQL (thread-safe) auto-detection... ()

compiling ../mysql/mysql.cpp

../mysql/mysql.cpp:1:19: error: mysql.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [mysql.o] Error 1

MySQL (thread-safe) disabled.

MySQL (thread-unsafe) auto-detection... ()

compiling mysql.cpp

mysql.cpp:1:19: error: mysql.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [mysql.o] Error 1

MySQL (thread-unsafe) disabled.

OCI auto-detection... ()

compiling oci.cpp

oci.cpp:1:17: error: oci.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [oci.o] Error 1

OCI disabled.

ODBC auto-detection... ()

compiling odbc.cpp

odbc.cpp:1:17: error: sql.h: No such file or directory

odbc.cpp:2:20: error: sqlext.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [odbc.o] Error 1

ODBC disabled.

PostgreSQL auto-detection... ()

compiling psql.cpp

psql.cpp:1:22: error: libpq-fe.h: No such file or directory

psql.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

psql.cpp:5: error: 'PQescapeBytea' was not declared in this scope

psql.cpp:6: error: 'PQunescapeBytea' was not declared in this scope

make: *** [psql.o] Error 1

PostgreSQL disabled.

SQLite2 auto-detection... ()

compiling sqlite2.cpp

sqlite2.cpp:1:20: error: sqlite.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [sqlite2.o] Error 1

SQLite2 disabled.

TDS auto-detection... ()

compiling tds.cpp

tds.cpp:1:22: error: sybfront.h: No such file or directory

tds.cpp:2:19: error: sybdb.h: No such file or directory

make: *** [tds.o] Error 1

TDS disabled.

NIS auto-detection... ()

compiling nis.cpp

linking nis

NIS enabled.

Cups auto-detection... ()

compiling cups.cpp

linking cups

Cups enabled.

POSIX iconv auto-detection... ()

compiling iconv.cpp

linking iconv

POSIX iconv enabled.

D-Bus auto-detection... ()

compiling dbus.cpp

linking dbus

D-Bus enabled.

Glib auto-detection... ()

compiling glib.cpp

glib.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

glib.cpp:14: warning: 'pollfd' is used uninitialized in this function

linking glib

Glib enabled.

GStreamer auto-detection... ()

compiling gstreamer.cpp

gstreamer.cpp:12: warning: unused parameter 'argc'

gstreamer.cpp:12: warning: unused parameter 'argv'

linking gstreamer

GStreamer enabled.

Detecting broken X11 headers... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0)

X11 headers look good.

OpenGL auto-detection... ()

compiling opengl.cpp

linking opengl

OpenGL enabled.

Xcursor auto-detection... ()

compiling xcursor.cpp

linking xcursor

Xcursor enabled.

Xfixes auto-detection... ()

compiling xfixes.cpp

linking xfixes

Xfixes enabled.

Xrandr auto-detection... ()

compiling xrandr.cpp

linking xrandr

Xrandr enabled.

Xrender auto-detection... ()

compiling xrender.cpp

linking xrender

Xrender enabled.

mitshm auto-detection... ()

compiling mitshm.cpp

linking mitshm

mitshm enabled.

FontConfig auto-detection... ()

compiling fontconfig.cpp

linking fontconfig

FontConfig enabled.

Session Management auto-detection... ()

compiling sm.cpp

linking sm

Session Management enabled.

XShape auto-detection... ()

compiling xshape.cpp

linking xshape

XShape enabled.

Xinerama auto-detection... ()

compiling xinerama.cpp

linking xinerama

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXinerama

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [xinerama] Error 1

Xinerama disabled.

XInput auto-detection... ()

compiling xinput.cpp

linking xinput

XInput enabled.

XKB auto-detection... ()

compiling xkb.cpp

linking xkb

XKB enabled.

Determining machine byte-order... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0)

g++ -c -pipe -march=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I. -o endiantest.o endiantest.cpp

g++ -Wl,-O1 -o endiantest endiantest.o     

    Found 'LeastSignificantByteFirst' in binary

rm -f endiantest.o

rm -f *~ core *.core

rm -f endiantest 

rm -f Makefile

Using little endian.

Determining machine byte-order... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0)

g++ -c -pipe -march=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I. -o endiantest.o endiantest.cpp

g++ -Wl,-O1 -o endiantest endiantest.o     

    Found 'LeastSignificantByteFirst' in binary

rm -f endiantest.o

rm -f *~ core *.core

rm -f endiantest 

rm -f Makefile

Using little endian.

STL auto-detection... ()

compiling stltest.cpp

linking stl

STL enabled.

IPv6 auto-detection... ()

compiling ipv6test.cpp

linking ipv6

IPv6 enabled.

POSIX clock_gettime() auto-detection... ()

compiling clock-gettime.cpp

linking clock-gettime

POSIX clock_gettime() enabled.

POSIX Monotonic Clock auto-detection... ()

compiling clock-monotonic.cpp

linking clock-monotonic

POSIX Monotonic Clock enabled.

mremap auto-detection... ()

compiling mremap.cpp

linking mremap

mremap enabled.

getaddrinfo auto-detection... ()

compiling getaddrinfotest.cpp

linking getaddrinfo

getaddrinfo enabled.

inotify auto-detection... ()

compiling inotifytest.cpp

linking inotify

inotify enabled.

IPv6 interface name auto-detection... ()

compiling ipv6ifname.cpp

linking ipv6ifname

IPv6 interface name enabled.

getifaddrs auto-detection... ()

compiling getifaddrs.cpp

linking getifaddrs

getifaddrs enabled.

X/Open Large File auto-detection... ()

compiling largefiletest.cpp

linking largefile

X/Open Large File enabled.

OpenSSL auto-detection... ()

compiling openssl.cpp

linking openssl

OpenSSL enabled.

Stdint auto-detection... ()

compiling main.cpp

linking stdint

Stdint enabled.

Testing size of pointers ... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0)

rm -f ptrsizetest.o

rm -f *~ core *.core

g++ -c -pipe -march=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I. -o ptrsizetest.o ptrsizetest.cpp

ptrsizetest.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

ptrsizetest.cpp:18: error: 'PointerSize' is not a member of 'QPointerSizeTest<4>'

make: *** [ptrsizetest.o] Error 1

Pointer size: 4

Build type:    linux-g++

Architecture:  i386

qmake vars .......... cat: .qmake.vars: No such file or directory

qmake switches ...... 

Build ............... libs tools docs translations

Configuration .......  silent release shared dll largefile stl mmx 3dnow sse sse2 exceptions_off  minimal-config small-config medium-config large-config full-config qt3support phonon phonon-backend accessibility opengl reduce_exports reduce_relocations ipv6 clock-gettime clock-monotonic mremap getaddrinfo ipv6ifname getifaddrs inotify system-jpeg system-mng system-png png system-tiff system-freetype system-zlib nis cups iconv glib gstreamer dbus openssl x11sm xshape xrender mitshm fontconfig xkb svg webkit scripttools release

Debug ............... no

Qt 3 compatibility .. yes

QtDBus module ....... yes (run-time)

QtScriptTools module  yes

QtXmlPatterns module  no

Phonon module ....... yes

SVG module .......... yes

WebKit module ....... yes

STL support ......... yes

PCH support ......... no

MMX/3DNOW/SSE/SSE2..  yes/yes/yes/yes

Graphics System ..... default

IPv6 support ........ yes

IPv6 ifname support . yes

getaddrinfo support . yes

getifaddrs support .. yes

Accessibility ....... yes

NIS support ......... yes

CUPS support ........ yes

Iconv support ....... yes

Glib support ........ yes

GStreamer support ... yes

Large File support .. yes

GIF support ......... plugin

TIFF support ........ plugin (system)

JPEG support ........ plugin (system)

PNG support ......... yes (system)

MNG support ......... plugin (system)

zlib support ........ system

Session management .. yes

OpenGL support ...... yes (Desktop OpenGL)

NAS sound support ... no

XShape support ...... yes

Xinerama support .... no

Xcursor support ..... runtime

Xfixes support ...... runtime

Xrandr support ...... runtime

Xrender support ..... yes

Xi support .......... runtime

MIT-SHM support ..... yes

FontConfig support .. yes

XKB Support ......... yes

immodule support .... yes

GTK theme support ... yes

SQLite support ...... plugin (qt)

OpenSSL support ..... yes (run-time)

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.0 ...

make -j2 

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/pcre/pcre_compile.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/pcre/pcre_exec.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/pcre/pcre_tables.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/pcre/pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/pcre/pcre_xclass.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/Assertions.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/HashTable.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/MainThread.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/RandomNumber.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/RefCountedLeakCounter.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/unicode/CollatorDefault.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/unicode/icu/CollatorICU.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/unicode/UTF8.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSBase.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSCallbackConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSCallbackFunction.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSCallbackObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSClassRef.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSContextRef.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSObjectRef.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSStringRef.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/JSValueRef.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/API/OpaqueJSString.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/InitializeThreading.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSGlobalData.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSGlobalObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSStaticScopeObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSVariableObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSActivation.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSNotAnObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/bytecode/CodeBlock.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/bytecode/StructureStubInfo.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/bytecode/JumpTable.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/jit/JIT.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/jit/JITCall.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/jit/JITArithmetic.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/jit/JITPropertyAccess.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/jit/ExecutableAllocator.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/bytecompiler/BytecodeGenerator.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ExceptionHelpers.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSPropertyNameIterator.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/interpreter/Interpreter.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/bytecode/Opcode.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/bytecode/SamplingTool.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wrec/CharacterClass.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wrec/CharacterClassConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wrec/WREC.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wrec/WRECFunctors.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wrec/WRECGenerator.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wrec/WRECParser.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/interpreter/RegisterFile.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/jit/ExecutableAllocatorPosix.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ArgList.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Arguments.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ArrayConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ArrayPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/BooleanConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/BooleanObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/BooleanPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ByteArray.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/CallData.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Collector.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/CommonIdentifiers.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ConstructData.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/DateConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/DateInstance.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/DateMath.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/DatePrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/debugger/Debugger.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/debugger/DebuggerCallFrame.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/dtoa.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Error.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ErrorConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ErrorInstance.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ErrorPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/interpreter/CallFrame.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/FunctionConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/FunctionPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/GetterSetter.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/GlobalEvalFunction.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Identifier.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/InternalFunction.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Completion.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSArray.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSByteArray.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSCell.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSFunction.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSGlobalObjectFunctions.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSImmediate.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSLock.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSNumberCell.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSString.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSValue.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSWrapperObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/parser/Lexer.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Lookup.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/MathObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/NativeErrorConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/NativeErrorPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/parser/Nodes.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/NumberConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/NumberObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/NumberPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ObjectConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ObjectPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Operations.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/parser/Parser.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/PropertyNameArray.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/PropertySlot.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/PrototypeFunction.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/RegExp.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/RegExpConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/RegExpObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/RegExpPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/ScopeChain.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/SmallStrings.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/StringConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/StringObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/StringPrototype.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/Structure.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/StructureChain.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/runtime/UString.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/profiler/HeavyProfile.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/profiler/Profile.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/profiler/ProfileGenerator.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/profiler/ProfileNode.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/profiler/Profiler.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/profiler/TreeProfile.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/FastMalloc.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/Threading.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/ThreadingQt.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

moc ../JavaScriptCore/wtf/qt/MainThreadQt.cpp

compiling generated/Grammar.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/DOMTimer.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/GCController.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSAttrCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCanvasRenderingContext2DCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSClipboardCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSConsoleCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCSSRuleCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCSSStyleDeclarationCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCSSValueCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCustomPositionCallback.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCustomPositionErrorCallback.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCustomVoidCallback.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSCustomXPathNSResolver.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDocumentCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDocumentFragmentCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDOMGlobalObject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDOMStringListCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDOMWindowBase.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDOMWindowCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDOMWindowShell.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSEventCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSEventTarget.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSEventTargetNodeCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSGeolocationCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLAllCollection.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHistoryCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSJavaScriptCallFrameCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLAppletElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLCollectionCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLDocumentCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLEmbedElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLFormElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLFrameElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLFrameSetElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLIFrameElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLInputElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLObjectElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLOptionsCollectionCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSHTMLSelectElementCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSImageConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSImageDataCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSInspectedObjectWrapper.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSInspectorCallbackWrapper.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSLocationCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNamedNodeMapCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNamedNodesCollection.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNavigatorCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNodeCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNodeFilterCondition.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNodeFilterCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNodeIteratorCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSNodeListCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSOptionConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSQuarantinedObjectWrapper.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSRGBColor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSStyleSheetCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSStyleSheetListCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSTreeWalkerCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSXMLHttpRequestConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSXMLHttpRequestCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSXMLHttpRequestUploadCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSXSLTProcessorConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSXSLTProcessorCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSPluginCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSPluginArrayCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSMessageChannelConstructor.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSMessageChannelCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSMessagePortCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSMimeTypeArrayCustom.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSDOMBinding.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSEventListener.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/JSPluginElementFunctions.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/ScriptCachedPageData.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/ScriptCallFrame.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/ScriptCallStack.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/ScriptController.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/ScriptValue.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bindings/js/ScheduledAction.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

rendering/style/NinePieceImage.h:43: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

compiling bridge/NP_jsobject.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bridge/npruntime.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

compiling bridge/runtime_array.cpp

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make: *** [.obj/release-shared/ScheduledAction.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3042:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2770:  Called build_directories 'src/3rdparty/webkit/WebCore tools/designer/src/plugins/qwebview'

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line  451:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake || die "emake failed";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

mój make file

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome gt kde dvd oss cdr"

```

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> próbowałem postąpić jak pisze w logu i przeinstalować qt3 z USE="opengl" ale tez mam jakieś błędy

 

jakie?

i pokaż kilkanaście linijek więcej z outputu kompilacji, bo to, że wystąpił błąd już wiemy, teraz przydałoby się wiecej info ;p

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *gen-tek wrote:*   

> Witam, mam problem z kde.3.5, podczas instalacji mam kilka błędów
> 
> 

 

Nie wiem czy to ma cos wspólnego z błędem, ale nawet jeśli nie to pewnie i tak chcesz się tym zająć ( no i nie będzie tak narzekać w logach):

```
`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead. 
```

nie ma już -mcpu są -mtune i -march http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-optimization.xml#doc_chap2

--edit--

Czemu w OTW?

----------

## gen-tek

tak wiem że gcc narzeka na 

```

-march=athlon-xp

```

ale prawdę mówiąc sprawdzałem wszystkie możliwości 

```
-mtune= i -mcpu=
```

 i coś nie chce działać, mój make.conf wygląda jak wyżej.

--edit--

OTW, bo się mi źle kliknęło,  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

daj emerge --info i wklej tez make.conf.

Swoja droga "qt3" != "qt:3", chciales sprytnie przebudowac qt3 a zaczelo Ci budowac qt4.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).

----------

## gen-tek

dziękuje Adminowi za przeniesienie postu  :Smile: 

co do tematu problemu,

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r3-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3200+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 25 Apr 2009 08:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gt iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

a make.conf tak wygląda

```

cat /etc/make.conf

 These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome gt kde dvd oss cdr opengl"

```

----------

## c3l3r1on

```
CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" 
```

wtf?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *c3l3r1on wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" 
> ```
> ...

  Uzyl stage x86 zamist i686, proste.

----------

## Bialy

Albo zmień wartość CHOST.

----------

